# Soooooooo Broody



## Fionawhittaker (Apr 16, 2016)

We have decided to add a Cockapoo to our family although we are not ready until the Autumn. I love researching the posts on this forum and already have succumbed to temptation and bought some items already that our future puppy will need.

If anyone can recommend or give their personal experiences on the following breeders I would be most grateful - Sophie Wright, Karol Watson Todd and Oldian.

Also what is the situation with deposits if you pay before the litter arrives and say there are 5 people on the waiting list but only 4 puppies are born or all puppies are one colour and you want a choice?

Many thanks


----------



## OssiMcPawsy (May 16, 2016)

Sorry, I can't answer your first question but I think I can answer the second!

But first of all I would like to congratulate you on choosing to get a cockapoo (It's great fun)!

Litters generally are not "over-subscribed" as most breeders won't advertise until they have a pretty good guess at the size of the litter on the ultra-sound the mother has. However, if the litter has more people waiting then there are puppies then some will just have to wait until then next litter! Also, most breeders will allow you to pay extra money to get first, second or third choice of the litter (make sure to ask them or you may never know!). However, be careful as some breeders may give three people first choice and then pretend the litter was one or two puppies short (When really other people got pups before you). 

So I hope this was helpful and good luck!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

How exciting that you are going to add a cockapoo puppy to your family! You won't regret it!

I haven't heard of those breeders, but perhaps it might help if you post your location, so those who are in the area can help out?


----------

